# Peaking



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

I am followng a self-constructed plan based on Friel's book.

I feel good about the base and build cycles I've laid out.

Peaking has always been a little mysterious to me in terms of how to execute. Friel writes "race type effort every 72 to 96 hours" with plenty of recovery in between. This seems consistent with the Allen / Coggan heuristic "form = fitness + freshness".

This guy's blog seems to take the "Time Crunched Cyclist" view and run with it:
Cycling Training Tips – Training4cyclists.com

He advocates a "14 day VO2 max booster program" which looks like a hybrid of a late build crash cycle and a peaking plan:
VO2 Max Booster Program – VO2 Max Test

Basically short hard efforts nearly every day for 2 weeks.

Is this too intense to be part of a 'peak' microcycle? Or is this exactly what peaking should look like?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

If you like the plan you've made from Friel's book, why not continue with it? Why are you looking to deviate at this point?

Peaking, to me, is more than just certain workouts. From a broad perspective, peaking is sacrificing form and results earlier in a season to be 100% mentally and physically prepared for a certain race or week or two of racing later in the season.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

I use Friels book as well. My take is, peaking for a recreational century is different from peaking for a race event. Agree with kbiker that it's not a specific workout. Re-read Friel pg 78-80 "Peaking When It Counts" and also "Peak Period" on pg 126. 

To me, these are his foundational concepts: Multiple build periods followed by a peak period. The peak period = decrease duration but high intensity/frequency. (Tapering?) What the actual peak period looks like depends on if you are racing or a recreational rider planning for the big 150 mile summer charity ride.

It's a good book but I think he's a better trainer than writer. For me he writes in generalities where I wanted specifics. I had to re-read much of it several times to get his intent. Then I used his concepts to roll my own. Hope that's of use to you


----------

